# Kontrolle der Aufgabe



## Need_Help1993 (26. Jun 2012)

Guten Tag.

Ich hatte eine kleine Aufgabe zu erledigen, bei der ich einige Vorgaben hatte.

Ich bin nun ganz fertig mit dem Projekt, bin mir aber nicht so sicher, ob man das alles so umsetzen kann (soll).

Nun suche ich jemanden der mal über meine Aufabe schauen kann und mir sagt, ob die Anforderungen erfüllt sind.

Da ich nicht möchte, dass mein Prof. seine Aufgaben im Internet findet wäre ich euch sehr verbunden, wenn ihr mich privat anschreiben könnt. Ich gebe euch dan den Downloadlink zum Projekt + Aufgabenstellung durch


----------



## Gonzo17 (27. Jun 2012)

Wie groß ist denn der Umfang der Aufgabe? Wenns nicht riesig ist, dann kannste es mir gerne mal schicken.


----------



## Need_Help1993 (27. Jun 2012)

Bin gerade noch unterwegs. 
Ist nicht all zu groß.

Schicke es dir so gegen 14:00 uhr ;-)


----------

